# Forum Awards Start - Jun 2014



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Forum awards from here on out will be switching from a quarterly system to a bi-annual system. We had a backslide since the last time they were rewarded so this time the newest awards span from Q3 of 2013 instead of since the start of 2014. Because of this backslide and not wanting to leave anyone out I will be posting all members who have each award, not just the new ones. Let’s celebrate the return of rewards in general. The next batch of awards will be issued at the end of the year. ​










*Awards*







This is the award round-up for the first half of 2014, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each half, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Path of the Exarch are given as and when they are deemed worthy.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them.​








*Favour of the Warmaster*

For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time. Awarded by Jezlad only._

Jezlad, Ben the Code Ninja, Galahad, The Son of Horus, morfangdakka, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, Jacobite, humakt, Djinn24, Commissar Ploss, tu_shan82, Baron Spikey, darkreever, Ancient Tiel' a fier, Red Corsairs, squeek, Wolf_Lord_Skoll, DeathKlokk, Svartmetall, imm0rtal reaper, Khorne's Fist, Syph, Tim/Steve, ckcrawford, turel2, MadCowCrazy, TheKingElessar, LTP, Bubblematrix, Cypher871, Lord of the Night, Tawa, Serpion5, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, revilo44​
*Wreath of Champions*

This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forum-announcements/123249-april-2013-member-month.htmlJezlad, Stella Cadente, Viscount Vash, DarkTower, Red Orc, Djinn24, Commissar Ploss, Vaz, darkreever, squeek, MaidenManiac, Chaosftw, MadCowCrazy, TheKingElessar, LTP, Euphrati, Mossy Toes, Blackadder, shaantitus, Varakir, Aramoro, Dave T Hobbit, Serpion5, Boc, SGMAlice, spanner94ezekiel, Zion

*Crest of the Terraforma*

For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

pathwinder14, Jacobite, Nietzschean, Mart007, omgitsduane, Ragnar, imm0rtal reaper, Deneris, August Fidelius, alien, Mr Pokey, Dark Strategies, dreamspirit, Lord of Petropolis, GrimzagGorwazza, Whiskey, The Terraformer, underachiever, tinker

*Guilliman's Seal*

For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

The Son of Horus, OddJob, Someguy, Culler, bishop5, Vaz, Othiem, Steel Nathan, Ancient Tiel' a fier, Gharof von Carstein, Concrete Hero, Svartmetall, Crimzzen, Ragewind, MaidenManiac, b.anthracis, sooch, Lash Machine, Ascendant Valor, Broken Sword, Tim/Steve, Orochi, Mossy Toes, Iron Angel, Aramoro, Loki1416, spanner94ezekiel, Zion, Ratvan, Lord Azune, Septok, DivineEdge


*Fulgrim's Favour*

Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...2-new-wobbly-model-syndrome-comic-online.htmlSyph, juddski, kaede, StudioColrouphobia, Stugmeister, slaine69, Varakir, Bio-Wolf, ThatOtherGuy, Grimdarkkommissar, Angelus Censura, Tarkon, Magpie_Oz

*The Mark of the Hydra*

Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to games and upcoming releases._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=22732Jezlad, torealis, Viscount Vash, Words_of_Truth, Commissar Ploss, tu_shan82, bitsandkits, radical_psyker, xenobiotic, imm0rtal reaper, Khorne's Fist, Syph, Chaosftw, MadCowCrazy, Bindi Baji, Mossy Toes, Doelago, venomlust, GrizBe, revilo44, scscofield, Zion, neferhet, Nacho libre

*Baton of the Grand Marshal*

For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=37556Jacobite, humakt, Iraqiel, Taggerung, xenobiotic, imm0rtal reaper, Khorne's Fist, fynn, edd_thereaper, Pssyche, ItsPug, Mossy Toes, Gigantor, Zodd, Lucio, Moriouce, Dave T Hobbit, OIIIIIIO, qotsa4life, Barnster, Shandathe, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, GrimzagGorwazza, Bayonet, Kreuger, KjellThorngaard, Mortigar, Midge913, apidude, troybuckle, Meldon, Zero Effect, Turnip86, Ring Master "Honka", Oldman78, Relise, Septok, iamtheeviltwin, emissaryofdark, Nordicus

*Mark of Tzeentch*

For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=20766torealis, morfangdakka, Viscount Vash, Jacobite, asianavatar, Words_of_Truth, Someguy, humakt, thirdstorm, Druchii in Space, Iraqiel, little brother, Tankworks, Deneris, Dusty's Corner, Pauly55, Chaosftw, ckcrawford, Crimson_Chin, Creon, Dragblud da scrunka, ChaosRedCorsairLord, Mossy Toes, IntereoVivo, Iron Angel, Varakir, Iron_Freak220, Dave T Hobbit, Barnster, Serpion5, elmir, furyion, Zion, Uveron, Turnip86, Ring Master "Honka", LegionThree, ntaw, iamtheeviltwin, Charandris, Wookiepelt, The_Helghast, Fiddlestix, SwedeMarine, Tugger, BlindRedFury

*Bonding Knife*

Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=37877Jezlad, Skcuzzlebumm, The Son of Horus, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, HOBO, humakt, Commissar Ploss, tu_shan82, bitsandkits, Vaz, darkreever, maddermax, Gothic, DeathKlokk, dark angel, imm0rtal reaper, Flerden, MaidenManiac, Unforgiven302, Chaosftw, Tim/Steve, Child-of-the-Emperor, lokis222, MadCowCrazy, Lord Sven Kittyclaw, LTP, Euphrati, Bubblematrix, Stephen_Newman, Zodd, Cypher871, shaantitus, Varakir, mynameisgrax, Doelago, Dave T Hobbit, gen.ahab, Tawa, Serpion5, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, GrimzagGorwazza, SGMAlice, Kreuger, Midge913, spanner94ezekiel, MidnightKid333, arumichic, Pusser, Zion, Oldman78, DivineEdge, Nordicus

​


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

*Order of the Artificer*

Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

Galahad, pathwinder14, morfangdakka, Viscount Vash, Ordog, asianavatar, Damned Fist, humakt, Gareth, aardvark, Brother Argos, Druchii in Space, leinad-yor, dirty-dog-, Vorropohaiah, xenobiotic, Svartmetall, Alariccantonain, Dusty's Corner, BobPanda, Dînadan, Arkeanixii, swissdictator, Blackadder, Mrchaos, The Norn Kingdom, SilverTabby, shaantitus, couger-w, SonofVulkan, Firefighter X, Keecai, dadadda, Marremony, ChankTheLank, Kolonel Grotsnik, rayrod64, Zognutz, Brovatar, Veteran Sergeant, ResinForge, metalmonk

*Mark of Slaanesh*

Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=38192The Son of Horus, mathewbaich, The Wraithlord, asianavatar, Djinn24, Taggerung, Svartmetall, fluffystuff, moo, Tawa, Boc, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, Midge913, troybuckle, elmir, kickboxerdog, madfly-art, Nefrugle, Howzaa, falcoso, Fiddlestix, Nordicus, 1ale4, LokiDeathclaw, TheDemo

*Order of the Astropath*

Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._

The Son of Horus, Viscount Vash, Darkmessiah, Damned Fist, Djinn24, RonSaikowski, Svartmetall, mahon, Shogun_Nate, Dusty's Corner, Cypher871, Growler Model Painting

*Insignia of the Artisan*

Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/project-logs/123804-mean-green-vermin-log.htmlThe Son of Horus, The Wraithlord, DarkTower, Damned Fist, bl0203, TheReverend, humakt, Gareth, Djinn24, Vorropohaiah, webmax, xenobiotic, DeathKlokk, Kobrakai, moo, Alariccantonain, Munky, Dagmire, Robinator, BobPanda, LTP, GutCheck, Graf Spee, odinsgrandson, Mrchaos, d0m, nuclealosaur, Grins1878, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, louisshli, WeeDawgNYC, Midge913, Jolly Roger Studio, troybuckle, Sigur, elmir, Saulot, mad matt, madfly-art, stevey293, nukearts, Tommie Soule, Dangerousbeans, Wookiepelt, Bob the Ork, Saintspirit

*Lexicanum's Crest*

For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










_Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=122295Xabre, Galahad, Viscount Vash, Jacobite, hephesto, Dirge Eterna, Commissar Ploss, bobss, dark angel, Svartmetall, The_Inquisitor, Shogun_Nate, C'Tan Chimera, ckcrawford, unxpekted22, Mossy Toes, Iron Angel, Bane_of_Kings, Bloody Mary, Lord of the Night, Dave T Hobbit, Pyroriffic, Todeswind, Serpion5, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, Akatsuki13, gothik, Davidicus 40k, Turkeyspit, Eremite, Adrian, Taliesin, LongfangFenrika93, jonileth, Romero's Own, HonorableMan, Liliedhe, Anne Marie, maelstrom48, chilledmonkeybrains, YeOldeGrandma

*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._

darkreever, BlackApostleVilhelm, dark angel, Necrosis, deathbringer, unxpekted22, Euphrati, komanko, revan4559, Midge913

*Seal of the Librarian*

Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those whose imagination takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=26568Dirge Eterna, Commissar Ploss, Vaz, Baron Spikey, imntdead, xenobiotic, squeek, Warlock in Training, dark angel, The_Inquisitor, Shogun_Nate, waltzmelancholy_07, WarlordKaptainGrishnak, ckcrawford, deathbringer, Child-of-the-Emperor, Giant Fossil Penguin, Brother Subtle, Euphrati, Mossy Toes, Iron Angel, Lord of the Night, locustgate, Malus Darkblade, Serpion5, Phoebus, dragonkingofthestars, SGMAlice, Angel of Blood, BlackGuard, D-A-C, VulkansNodosaurus, MEQinc, DasOmen, Rems, Haskanael

*Medallion of the Chosen*

Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._

Jezlad, cccp, Galahad, The Son of Horus, The Wraithlord, Red Orc, njfed, Riandro, tu_shan82, Ancient Tiel' a fier, Shogun_Nate, Kinglopey, marxalvia, AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, Jack Mac, Gog, Ultra111, Zodd, mynameisgrax, Lord of the Night, StalkerZero, jfvz

​


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

*Crest of the Wise*

For exceptional quality posting on the boards.










_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

cccp, jigplums, Galahad, Skcuzzlebumm, torealis, the cabbage, The Son of Horus, morfangdakka, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, Jacobite, Red Orc, asianavatar, loyalist42, chromedog, Someguy, Katie Drake, HOBO, humakt, neilbatte, Djinn24, bishop5, Commissar Ploss, tu_shan82, Revelations, Vaz, normtheunsavoury, Druchii in Space, Steel Nathan, Lord Reevan, Ancient Tiel' a fier, maddermax, Red Corsairs, squeek, Wolf_Lord_Skoll, DeathKlokk, Svartmetall, El Mariachi, Kundutei, imm0rtal reaper, Syph, MaidenManiac, HorusReborn, BananaKing, Tim/Steve, Child-of-the-Emperor, MadCowCrazy, Winterous, Giant Fossil Penguin, LTP, Graf Spee, Bubblematrix, Mossy Toes, Cypher871, Doelago, Dave T Hobbit, olderplayer, KingOfCheese, Serpion5, Boc, Phoebus, blackspine, SGMAlice, coke123, Midge913, Sigur, khrone forever, DijnsK, The Gunslinger, Rems, Magpie_Oz, ntawMaddermax, ntaw, Sigur

*Mark of Nurgle*

Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

Jezlad, cccp, jigplums, Xabre, Galahad, Skcuzzlebumm, Lord Sinkoran, Cadian81st, Stella Cadente, pathwinder14, torealis, the cabbage, The Son of Horus, morfangdakka, Anphicar, Warboss Dakka, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, magician847, Ordo Xeno Commander, Firewolf, Jacobite, MarzM, don_mondo, Elchimpster, hephesto, wertypop, Initiate, Dirge Eterna, Bloodhound, Red Orc, Engelus, asianavatar, loyalist42, Words_of_Truth, koppo, chromedog, Damned Fist, thomas2, Gore Hunter, Bishop120, bl0203, Zondarian, Someguy, foulacy, Katie Drake, Pandawithissues..., TheReverend, Marneus Calgar, HOBO, jakkie, Imperial Dragon, Culler, Blackhiker, Captain Galus, humakt, neilbatte, chrisman 007, Djinn24, Steel Rain, LordWaffles, Syko515, bishop5, Desolatemm, Cato Sicarius, Green Knight, Death 0F Angels, Vanchet, Commissar Ploss, H0RRIDF0RM, tu_shan82, Trigger, bitsandkits, Vaz, killmaimburn, normtheunsavoury, solitaire, Baron Spikey, jordan_darko, WoRLoKKeD, Druchii in Space, Col. Schafer, Son of mortarion, Blue Liger, Steel Nathan, davespil, Lord Reevan, Ancient Tiel' a fier, darklove, Tanrel, maddermax, dirty-dog-, omgitsduane, BlackApostleVilhelm, beenburned, bobss, Iraqiel, Amra_the_lion, Hudson, Taggerung, mercer, xenobiotic, Lord of Rebirth, NoiseMarine, Red Corsairs, squeek, Wolf_Lord_Skoll, Concrete Hero, DeathKlokk, Vrykolas2k, Warlock in Training, dark angel, officer kerky, Cole Deschain, Svartmetall, effigy22, BloodAngelZeros, Inquisitor Varrius, Crimzzen, khorneflake, Spot The Grot, imm0rtal reaper, NerdyOgre254, Lord_Murdock, Khorne's Fist, Wraithian, Deneris, Daneel2.0, Kobrakai, Shogun_Nate, Syph, Talos, Critta, Underground Heretic, Wusword77, moo, C'Tan Chimera, Baltar, yanlou, Dusty's Corner, Ste, lawrence96, gwmaniac, Digg40k, fynn, MaidenManiac, Munky, marxalvia, Fallen, Dagmire, Klomster, Unforgiven302, Chaosftw, Zaden, Trevor Drake, Necrosis, juddski, TattooedGreenMan, Eleven, The Sullen One, Jack Jack, Jackinator, HorusReborn, wombat_tree, LukeValantine, Holmstrom, Inquisitor Malaclypse, World Eater XII, Catpain Rich, WarlordKaptainGrishnak, Whizzwang, Styro-J, BananaKing, Tim/Steve, Dallas_Drake, Orochi, jasonfly, ckcrawford, Chocobuncle, MidnightSun, Calamari, DeathJester921, Arcane, deathbringer, Da Joka, Child-of-the-Emperor, mcmuffin, turel2, Creon, Captain Stillios, lokis222, KhainiteAssassin, MadCowCrazy, Pssyche, Lord Sven Kittyclaw, Dragblud da scrunka, Winterous, TheKingElessar, ItsPug, unxpekted22, Giant Fossil Penguin, Lord Ramo, Alexious, LTP, Brother Emund, AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, ChaosRedCorsairLord, Azwraith, Bindi Baji, Grokfog, Khorothis, OldHat, Bubblematrix, Sethis, Mossy Toes, Deus Mortis, Azkaellon, fatmantis, VanitusMalus, Medic Marine, Blackadder, Maidel, Ultra111, Primarch Lorgar, Stephen_Newman, IntereoVivo, MontytheMighty, Zodd, SilverTabby, Cypher871, Iron Angel, MetalHandkerchief, shaantitus, sybarite, Kale Hellas, hailene, High_Seraph, Varakir, warsmith7752, Hellados, jams, mynameisgrax, Dakingofchaos, Aramoro, piemaster, TheSpore, Moriouce, Bane_of_Kings, Iron_Freak220, Farseer Darvaleth, Lord of the Night, Doelago, Dave T Hobbit, locustgate, olderplayer, OIIIIIIO, Masked Jackal, gen.ahab, DestroyerHive, forkmaster, Grinnsira, Malus Darkblade, Androxine Vortex, Dawnstar, venomlust, Barnster, Scathainn, Serpion5, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, Phoebus, Loki1416, Shandathe, dragonkingofthestars, Akatsuki13, Grins1878, GrizBe, komanko, Disciple_of_Ezekiel, Azezel, gothik, 5tonsledge, Davidicus 40k, Chompy Bits, ROT, Diatribe1974, GrimzagGorwazza, revan4559, SGMAlice, Angel of Blood, Uber Ork, Kreuger, coke123, revilo44, D-A-C, Samules, Midge913, Alsojames, kiro the avenger!, troybuckle, MEQinc, khrone forever, Silens, JAMOB, spanner94ezekiel, MidnightKid333, Santaire, Arcticor, elmir, CE5511, Brother Lucian, Achaylus72, arumichic, scscofield, Zion, kickboxerdog, Ravner298, Rems, Ratvan, Reaper45, Haskanael, jaysen, DecrepitDragon, Jace of Ultramar, Insanity, Oldman78, TechPr1est, Skari, The Sturk, Archon Dan, VixusKragov, falcoso, Romero's Own, Gret79, ntaw, Ddraig Cymry, Nordicus

​


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

*Path of the Exarch*

Awarded for long, dedicated service to the forums.










_Members who have not only survived but kept the boards alive for years have walked the long Path of the Exarch._

Jezlad, jigplums, Xabre, Galahad, Lord Sinkoran, Stella Cadente, torealis, The Son of Horus, morfangdakka, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, Firewolf, Jacobite, don_mondo, asianavatar, loyalist42, Words_of_Truth, chromedog, Zondarian, Someguy, TheReverend, Marneus Calgar, HOBO, Imperial Dragon, humakt, neilbatte, Djinn24, Syko515, Green Knight, Commissar Ploss, tu_shan82, bitsandkits, Vaz, normtheunsavoury, solitaire, Baron Spikey, WoRLoKKeD, darkreever, Steel Nathan, darklove, maddermax, bobss, Iraqiel, Taggerung, xenobiotic, Red Corsairs, DeathKlokk, Warlock in Training, dark angel, Svartmetall, effigy22, imm0rtal reaper, Lord_Murdock, Khorne's Fist, Deneris, Daneel2.0, Wusword77, Dusty's Corner, gwmaniac, fynn, MaidenManiac, Fallen, Dagmire, juddski, Eleven, LukeValantine, World Eater XII, Styro-J, Orochi, ckcrawford, MidnightSun, DeathJester921, deathbringer, Da Joka, Child-of-the-Emperor, mcmuffin, Captain Stillios, Dragblud da scrunka, ItsPug, unxpekted22, Lord Ramo, Brother Emund, AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, ChaosRedCorsairLord, Bindi Baji, Grokfog, OldHat, Bubblematrix, Sethis, Mossy Toes, Deus Mortis, fatmantis, Blackadder, Stephen_Newman, IntereoVivo, MontytheMighty, SilverTabby, Cypher871, hailene, Doelago, Dave T Hobbit, gen.ahab, Tawa, Serpion5, dragonkingofthestars, CLT40k, revan4559, Midge913, scscofield, Zion, Haskanael

*Kiss of the Harlequin*

Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

Jezlad, Galahad, morfangdakka, MarzM, wertypop, Red Orc, LordWaffles, Commissar Ploss, normtheunsavoury, Svartmetall, Unforgiven302, High_Seraph, Iron_Freak220, Doelago, KingOfCheese, Boc, Lux, Alsojames, spanner94ezekiel, jonileth

*Sigil of the Scarab*

Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award._

Viscount Vash, Tinkerbell, xenobiotic, Zodd, Cypher871, Boc, Shandathe, GrimzagGorwazza, Dicrel Seijin

*Mark of Khorne*

Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._


Jezlad, Galahad, The Son of Horus, Viscount Vash, Bloodhound, Gore Hunter, Djinn24, Commissar Ploss, Sword Slasher, Red Corsairs, Ragnar, Mortalis, warsmith7752, Dead.Blue.Clown, Doelago, Serpion5, None

*Laurels of Victory*

Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._

jigplums, Fallen Angel, LongBeard, Exodite, anathema, MarzM, Elric of Melnibone, dakari-mane, spikydavid, Darkangeldentist, kiranreddy, Urban Knight, Someguy, Culler, humakt, LordWaffles, Lash Machine, Haekmo, Cypher871, OIIIIIIO

*Order of the Codicer*

Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicer._

OddJob, Iraqiel, El Mariachi, Vaul, Tim/Steve, Akaiyou, Mossy Toes, Dark Strategies, Dave T Hobbit, Sephyr, forkbanger, Boc, blackspine, MidnightKid333, ShotDownMind, tsne16487, Skari

*Tithe of the Faithful*

Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._

Jezlad, Ben the Code Ninja, Galahad, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, wertypop, Gore Hunter, Tiberius, newt_e, slaaneshy, Carna, bitsandkits, Galebread, Concrete Hero, Svartmetall, Deneris, Critta, Mortalis, rich1231, Digg40k, marxalvia, nidaron, bon_jovi, Bocman, World Eater XII, WarlordKaptainGrishnak, Styro-J, Capt.Al'rahhem, ckcrawford, HolyHpnotiq, LTP, Azwraith, Zodd, shaantitus, olderplayer, OIIIIIIO, Serpion5, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, Shandathe, shampawnya, Zion

*Creed's Commendation*

Awarded for winning the Army of the Quarter.










_High quality background fluff, battle reports, and photos in the Army Showcase will earn you Creed's Commendation._

Dave T Hobbit, GrimzagGorwazza



_*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.​*_​ 

_*Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.​*_


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Woo! Grats to all of you who got a medal and great to see them returning :good:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Big congrats everyone! Well deserved!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations all.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats all!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks guys, and Congrats everyone


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done to everyone, and thank you also, I am well chuffed cheers


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers for my award. I'm now one of the old farts 
Well done to everyone who also recieved something!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Job guys!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Always an ego-boost to get a couple more awards, thanks! Now debating whether it's worth stepping up my contributions to the new members forum for that Bonding Knife...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, and congrats to everyone!


----------

